

Why the Obama administration hasn't lived up to its web transparency promises - cwan
http://www.slate.com/id/2242081/

======
jbooth
Summary: Previous administrations left government technology in terrible shape
from a deployment and internal policy standpoint so it's really hard to get
anything done. Also, as much as people cry for transparency, nobody actually
combs through all that stuff online because it's much less exciting than just
repeating feel-good talking head assertions from whichever side of the aisle.

~~~
dantheman
I think they completely glossed over the point that he is just breaking his
promise. It takes no effort to post a bill online and wait 5 days to sign it.
That's what he said he would do, and he doesn't do it.

~~~
tjic
Slate is a pretty good and rational magazine, but one needs to remember that
they are left of center, and apply the standard corrective filtering, just
like when one reads the WSJ.

which is to say: yes, they find it hard to be completely clear and say "he
breaks his promises because he chooses to".

------
waterlesscloud
Single page link- <http://www.slate.com/id/2242081/pagenum/all/>

------
ams6110
Lamenting the outdated computers claimed to be installed in the White House,
the author writes: _some staffers had to bring in their own laptops with
wireless modems in order to get on the Web_

It's rather frightening to think that White House staffers are using personal
equipment on government networks, this is a clear vector for malware and
worse.

------
imd
To paraphrase jwz, social networking is not magic pixie dust.

